# Shooting Edge Technology/S.E.T. Pro TX Hand Guard Survey



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

Survey done!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I completed the survey. I like black, it goes with everything and it works for hunting also. If I bought one I would end up getting three. me, my daughter, and son. We all shoot competition and hunt.


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

TTT

Sent from my M860


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Still looking for more people to fill out this survey for us!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

This is a great safety product guys. Check them out, I believe they will prevent some unwanted hospital bills.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you backwardshooter!


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

First I have seen of this product. Good idea. Just completed the survey.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you SMichaels! If you have any questions don't forget to ask or call. We're usually available to take calls from 9am-6pm Monday-Friday Mountain Standard Time but if you see us online, I'll take your call at anytime!

Paul


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

backwardshooter said:


> This is a great safety product guys. Check them out, I believe they will prevent some unwanted hospital bills.


Thanks, it is a great safety product! Do you currently have a ProTX Kevlar Armored Glove? What are your thoughts on why you believe in it so much and where else have you found information on it?

Paul


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Survey sent. Thanks you.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you Double S! Every opinion will help us know which colors to bring to the 2012 ATA show!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Survey done. Thanks


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Back to the top for S.E.T.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Tim Rockwell was our winner this week in our Survey Drawing. Tim will be notified by email and we will post what he won shortly. Congratulations and Thank You Tim for completing the survey!


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for completing this survey thus far. The trend right now is showing Black as the most popular color with Pink in a steady second place. This helps us a lot as we were focusing on the Red, Blue and Gray colors thinking they would be most popular. We still plan on offering all colors in the survey and will be offering more camo patterns this next year as well. Please continue to send people over to fill out the survey for us. We will not use your personal information for anything other than a tool to reach you in case you won the drawing.

Paul Holcomb
S.E.T. Marketing
(09Dreamseason)


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ShootingEdgeTec said:


> Tim Rockwell was our winner this week in our Survey Drawing. Tim will be notified by email and we will post what he won shortly. Congratulations and Thank You Tim for completing the survey!


Congrats Tim!. 

It's always great to see a company communicating with folks. Bump up for you.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

This Coupon has been emailed to Tim and he has also won a package of Ted Nugent Decals.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Still need more surveys, TTT


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt, and lets get the survey going guys.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the bump backwardshooter!


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey guys, please continue doing our survey. You can purchase a ProTX Kevlar Hand Guard right now for $24.95 with Free Shipping today and tomorrow ONLY!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for a great safety product.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Still need more views!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

This is a great safety item guys, lets get some more surveys going.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

TTT for more information


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for SET . They have a great product here.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Keep a great safety item on top.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

morning bump


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Merry CHRISTmas to all at S.E.T.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope your Christmas was Wonderful too.........Happy Holidays!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Going to my first 3d of 2012 on Jan. 8th. Cant wait to put the guard to good use.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Happy new year! Hope everyone has a great 2012, I know Im looking forward to it.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for a great safety item.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Shot my first 3d of the year and shot a 288 of 300. Was setting in 2nd place when I left. Ishot open class today. My daughter shot a 268 in adult womans class and she is only 15. She was setting in 2nd when we left.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Back to the top for an awesome safety item.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

You guys need to go to thier website and check these out. Great safety item.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Keeping S.E.T. at the top. Great safety item.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you!!

Having a great week after the ATA Show. For www.saveoutdoorsports.com we have in stock, or can get in a pretty short time, the new 2012 items. Please check us out. You are going to need to email or ask us about the new 2012 items as we are currently building our NEW website. We look forward to helping you get outfitted for the year. 

Thanks again for your business.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

here's a $5 Off Discount Code for use at www.ShootingEdgeTech.com AT5 for purchasing one of our ProTX Kevlar Armored Hand Guards


----------



## lundellhunting7 (Nov 11, 2011)

Survey Done


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

lundellhunting7 said:


> Survey Done


Thank you lundellhunting7!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Did not have a good day at the 3d shoot today. Did not feel comfortable and it showed with a 279 of 300. Cant blame it on anything but myself, the bow was great but I wasnt. My daughter shot a 259 of 300 and took 2nd in adult wemans class and she is only 15. Best of all I had a great time shooting with my daughter.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Back to the top for Anthony and Paul.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Keeping SET on top.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Great people with this company, I talked with Paul on here through PM’s really nice guy. Called their customers service today and spoke with Anthony super guy and a wealth of knowledge on a lot of archery stuff. I put my order in for my glove can’t wait to get it and give it a try. After talking with Anthony it sounds like it will be more than just a safety item. Once I get it and give it a try I will post up some pictures and what I think about it.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

gun278 said:


> Great people with this company, I talked with Paul on here through PM’s really nice guy. Called their customers service today and spoke with Anthony super guy and a wealth of knowledge on a lot of archery stuff. I put my order in for my glove can’t wait to get it and give it a try. After talking with Anthony it sounds like it will be more than just a safety item. Once I get it and give it a try I will post up some pictures and what I think about it.



Thanks for the kind words! You wont' be disappointed in the Hand Guard....

-Paul


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Keeping the hand guard on top. Great safety item guys, check them out.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Back to the top.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for S.E.T.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I received my hand guard today and it looks and feels great. I went out and shot a few arrows with it on and it is very comfortable and can feel no torque on the bow. I will give up dates when I get more time to use it.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump for a great product.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Hand guard is working great when I can shoot. It seems when I am able to get out to shoot the wind kicks up or rain and snow.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Trying to get a good day to get out and do some tests. This weather here stinks.


----------



## Zero-Below (Aug 11, 2011)

I work with backwardshooter and he showed me your glove. I am impressed. I was so freaked out that I was going to shoot myself in the hand due to the style of fall away rest and me shooting shorter then normal arrows just to drop weight. I really wish I had seen your page before I went out and bought longer arrows and a new rest. I could have saved a ton of money.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Keeping the ProTX hand guard on top. Great product here guys.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

This weather stinks. to the top for S.E.T.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I went to a 5-spot 300 round last friday night. It was a good shoot with a bunch of awesome shooters. That is except me, I was having mental brainfarts and could not get a goo squeeze off of my release and was all over the target. ended up with a 282 29x. The hand guard worked great.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I have not had good weather to get out and do a review. I will post my review when i can.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I just ordered one. Bump for you.


----------



## Grizcat68 (Dec 28, 2005)

Just ordered one and cannot wait to try it. Just getting back into archery, sorry that I missed your special price earlier. I have been using the same 6 Axis arrows for 6-7 years and had one bust on the target and saw how nasty sharp those splinters can be. Time for new arrows for the new bow and I saw your product and thought it would be some cheap insurance against failure. Look forward to trying out your glove!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

you wont be disappointed.


----------



## STRAITBT (Jan 12, 2009)

Survey completed!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Love my hand guard. Keeping them at the top.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

My S.E.T Hand Guard arrived today. I took a few pics to show others. I was surprised how light it was. I was concerned that it would feel thick. It feels comfortable and well made. Fsat shipping too by the way.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

It didnt take me long to get mine either.The hand guard is light weight and comfortable. I have been shooting mine for about a month and noticed my groups are tighter because Im not hitting left and right as much. The hand guard helps take away a lot of torque from your grip and helps your bow have a more natural set in your hand. Once I got it broke in a little I forget I have it on. I always have to return to my bow case and put it in.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Keeping them on top. Great product here.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Double S said:


> My S.E.T Hand Guard arrived today. I took a few pics to show others. I was surprised how light it was. I was concerned that it would feel thick. It feels comfortable and well made. Fast shipping too by the way.


Exciting to see you have received your ProTx Hand Guard. It looks like it fits perfect and that you are on your way to shooting better tighter groups. Thanks for your review and pictures. Please post more as you get on the range and continue to have great success shooting with the ProTx Hand Guard. 

We do our best to make sure you guys are happy and well taken care of. 

New color ProTx Hand Guards will be coming out in May. Watch our website it is easy for to you to pre-order your new ProTx Hand Guard color.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

backwardshooter said:


> It didnt take me long to get mine either.The hand guard is light weight and comfortable. I have been shooting mine for about a month and noticed my groups are tighter because Im not hitting left and right as much. The hand guard helps take away a lot of torque from your grip and helps your bow have a more natural set in your hand. Once I got it broke in a little I forget I have it on. I always have to return to my bow case and put it in.


Great to hear. It is doing everything and more than we expected. Please share your pictures on here with us all. 

New color ProTx Hand Guards will be coming out in May. Watch our website it is easy for to you to pre-order your new ProTx Hand Guard color.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

backwardshooter said:


> Keeping them on top. Great product here.


Thanks for all your support. Keep it up guys. Doing this also helps us all remember to be safe.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I shot a 3d shoot in white out conditions yesturday and my hand guard really helped pull me through. It was windy and snowing almost the whole shoot and about 30 degrees. The one thing that was consistant the whole shoot was my grip. The hand guard help keep a consistant grip even though everything was wet and covered in snow, I was very impressed. It even kept my hand warm when the other guys said they couldnt feel thier bow. I ended up with a 272 on a 300 point course. The average shot was 32+ and the snow made it hard to see the target and judge yardage. Had a blast shooting. Aim small and score big.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

The more I shoot my hand guard the more I love it. Great product guys, check them out.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Keeping the hand guard on top. Great safety item guys.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

The hand guard is working great and is improveing my shooting. love it.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

to the top for a great safety item.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I am still loveing my hand guard and wont shoot without it. I have more confidense shooting with it on, and shoot better with less tourque on the bow.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

When placing your order please visit www.shootingedgetech.com Put AT5 at checkout for $5.00 off on a ProTX Hand Guard Purchase! Thanks again for your support of our Protx Hand Guard.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

My hand guard is working great. Good job S.E.T., and thanks.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for a great safety item.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Shooting Edge Tech. has just added new colors to thier line-up so check them out.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Come on guys, if you want to shoot better and be safer then check out one of these. You wont regret it.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Love my hand guard wont shoot without it.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Shoot with more confidence and use a hand guard. Love mine.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Best product I have bought in a long time.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Still love my hand guard. ttt


----------

